# Bloody Mary



## Andy M.

I love a good bloody mary.  

We went to visit our friends who had just bought a condo in Boston.  They invited us for Sunday brunch.

Part of the menu was bloody marys, and boy were the good.  They used a bottled mix.  We liked it enough to go out and buy a bottle for ourselves. 

If you happen to have a jar of pickled asparagus to garnish it, better yet.

It's from Stonewall Kitchens: Stonewall Kitchen


----------



## Aunt Bea

I love a good bloody Bloody Mary, the garnish is all part of the fun!

Try, a Claussen dill pickle spear, a big fat shrimp, a lime wedge, a sprig of fresh basil, grape tomatoes, a pickled peperoncino, a colossal queen stuffed olive, a frond of fresh dill weed, the list goes on and on all summer long!!!


----------



## Andy M.

Aunt Bea said:


> I love a good bloody Bloody Mary, the garnish is all part of the fun!
> 
> Try, a Claussen dill pickle spear, a big fat shrimp, a lime wedge, a sprig of fresh basil, grape tomatoes, a pickled peperoncino, a colossal queen stuffed olive, a frond of fresh dill weed, the list goes on and on all summer long!!!



Gosh, Aunt Bea, I don't know if I can get all that into m glass and have room for the drink!


----------



## tenspeed

Andy M. said:


> Gosh, Aunt Bea, I don't know if I can get all that into m glass and have room for the drink!


As Roy Scheider would say "You're gonna need a bigger glass!"


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Hip Hooray.  Stonewall Kitchens bloody mix is available at several stores in my area.


----------



## tenspeed

Stonewall Kitchens is headquartered in York, ME, right off I-95 at Exit 7.  Their store in York has a huge selection of their products, and you can sample a lot of them.  It's really become a big business.  Their prices have grown over the years as well.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I checked and they have it at the larger Wegman's stores in my area.

A little spendy for me, we'll see! 

If you are making your own Bloody Mary mix forget the tomato juice and grab a can of the best crushed tomatoes you can find.  The thicker tomato product will hold up better when you add the other ingredients.  It will also hold up better in the glass as the ice melts into it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sounds like a good mix, Andy.  Nice idea about the crushed tomatoes, AB.

Up at da lake, we Canucks and part-Canucks loved our Bloody Caesars, made with Clamato juice along with the usual suspects.  A pickled green bean, as served in some places in NOLA, is also good.  I don't drink bloody anythings anymore because of the sodium, but they were all delish.


----------



## Rocklobster

Hair of the dog....


----------



## Wobblybob

One of my favourite drinks. Very nice on a Sunday afternoon in the local pub that I frequent. They make a mean one thats good and spicy.


----------



## Kayelle

I really like a Red Snapper...Spicy Red Snapper (Bloody Mary with Gin) Recipe - Allrecipes.com

I like that crushed tomato idea Bea, and naturally, I'd use Sriracha for the hot sauce.


----------



## Cheryl J

Mmmm....I want a Bloody Mary now!  I love them and haven't had one in a couple of years.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kayelle said:


> I really like a Red Snapper...Spicy Red Snapper (Bloody Mary with Gin) Recipe - Allrecipes.com
> 
> I like that crushed tomato idea Bea, and naturally, I'd use Sriracha for the hot sauce.




I've never had a Spicy Red Snapper, I need to give that a try! 

I have tried a Bloody Maria made with tequila and that was a nice change.

Bloody Maria - Spanish Bloody Mary Recipe : Food Network

Time to spice up the Sunday brunch menu!


----------



## msmofet

Aunt Bea said:


> I love a good bloody Bloody Mary, the garnish is all part of the fun!
> 
> Try, a Claussen dill pickle spear, a big fat shrimp, a lime wedge, a sprig of fresh basil, grape tomatoes, a pickled peperoncino, a colossal queen stuffed olive, a frond of fresh dill weed, the list goes on and on all summer long!!!


Dirty with stuffed green olives and Cheezit's


----------



## lyndalou

Oh, brother..now I HAVE to have one of those very soon. Love the garnishes, Aunt *. I have used Mr & Mrs T's mix..it worked for me.
*


----------



## CharlieD

Bloody Mary is very popular in Russia, or rather was popular in my days because there were not a lot of other mixes available. Simply there was nothing available then. It is different now that country is open. Personally I love to use tomato juice as a chaiser but cannot stand the taste of bloody mary.


----------

